# Venice with Relentless Sportfishing



## Capt. Mike Ellis (Oct 23, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I am finaly just getting my thoughts together after a picture perfect weekend in <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Venice</st1:City></st1lace>. I had Chris Ashoff and Jim Scarletta from Avet Reels and Seeker Rods in from <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Cali</st1:City></st1lace>. Jim brought a whole arsenal of tackle he put together after several lengthy phone conversations about the way we fish tuna and wahoo out of <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Venice</st1:City></st1lace>. Jim?s rod choices were perfect for the way we wahoo fish. To perfect since I now have to call Seeker and place a order. The model numbers for the blanks were Super Seeker SS 6470 And the SS 6463. The rods had the perfect amount of tip with all the backbone you need for wahoo trolling. Chris was a spinning rod type of guy and once again the Super Seeker spinners along with Quantum Cabo reels were the weapon of choice. In fact the first fish of the trip came off one of the spinners and it worked out very <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">well. Jim on a wahoo and the results of the fight.








<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"> <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"> <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"> We started out on Thursday with the weather man being wrong about the seas but in our favor. It was the perfect way to wahoo fish. We had two rigs with dry runs then we started to pick one up here and one there.







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"> <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"> Which makes a trip last the entire day instead of what we had the following day. So after moving around a little we got into a good bite from a different species. Every pass by the rig and it produced at least a double on nice sized amberjacks. With it getting late in the day we made one more move then our mojo must of worn off during the ride. Because at the next rig we missed the first four bites and lost three lures. It was just the thin to put a little downhill slide in a otherwise perfect trip. And it made the next high spot and rig we fished so much sweeter.







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"> I made the call to pull in the lures and make the final move of the day. We were about 300 yards or so from the next rig and we doubled up on real good fish one a little over 80 and one about 60. From that point on you couldn?t set a bait out without it getting hit before you got it set. I even tried to leave the fish and troll over the high spot but I couldn?t closer to a ¼ mile from it. Going to it we got spooled on a spinner with 400 yeards of line on it and we lost another fish on a Avet can?t remember the model that just never slowed down before it came off. We ended the day with 9 wahoo with two over 80. More than enough fish for Chris and Jim to ship back to <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:State w:st="on">California</st1:State></st1lace>. Actualy they shipped back on one trip what they wanted to get out of three.







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"> <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"> The next day we got a late start due to what I was told was a alarm clock issue but I think it was just plain old worn out. I was watching all the other boats leave out and I was a little worried but I was going to make a beeline for where I left them the day before. We finaly got away from the dock sometime after six. The Freeman was in high gear as every rig we passed all had boats on them. We arrived at the scene of the crime from the day before and the first pass a quad on wahoo.







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"> We only managed to get three in the boat then we made another pass with more of the same. So we quit and switched over to throwing Tady and Raider jigs at them and picked up one that way on the first cast. We were not keeping fish this day unless they were hooked to deep. But you know how that goes the first four had to go into the box to pay off some favors I had to take care of. After that it was get them to the boat and shake them off.







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"> I don?t remember how many we caught that day but it would have been a lot more than my boat limit of ten wahoo. We headed back to the dock pretty early to get the grill fired up for some wahoo steaks and drinks. We kept four wahoo on Friday just enough for a few fresh meals for the dockhands.







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"> <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"> The final day of the trip was susposed to be pretty rough and with more than enough wahoo killed we decided to do a little deep dropping. The weather man was right it was rough. At least he got one day out of two right. The bite was pretty slow well at least at the one rig we tried. Instead of running around in the rough stuff all day everyone opted to just head in with only a couple fo fish in the box. It was kind of anti climatic after the last couple of days but a nice way to end it. I will be back at it after the Maimi Boat show and a short trip to the <st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Bahamas</st1lace></st1:country-region>.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Capt. Mike


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

wow, them some nice wahoos


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

nice gaff shot in the first 2 pics mike. dont nick my boat with that top shot :shedevil:nonono


----------



## Capt. Mike Ellis (Oct 23, 2007)

I don't miss.


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

Capt. Mike,

Let me know your availabilty for the weekend of the 28th...would like to get over that way. Great reports! pM or cell is 850-261-7639.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Great job on the catch..Beautiful pictures..AWESOME job on the release..Most guys would of killed them all..You da man!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Those are some nice 'hoots'!

Evan.


----------

